# How to introduce a tiny puppy to a big dog?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all 

Okay, so I have a chronic illness and have a lot of appointments during the week. I'm really lucky that all my appointments are with dog lovers. So Gus and now Grace come with me to therapy, massages, and my doctor appointments.

My doctor has two big dogs (about 70-80 pounds). They are with her or with her husband at his office all the time so super social dogs  Gus has known them since he was about 10 months. They are really good with him but do sometimes get over excited. To prevent any injury or scaring (for Gus) we supervise and don't really allow them to play, just be together. Everyone usually says hello and then her two dogs go lay on their carpet, Gus stays with me.

Since Gus was 10 months when I introduced him to them, and already near 15 pounds, I don't really know how to introduce an almost 3 pound puppy to an 80 pound dog LOL

I really want Grace to meet them. I think it's important she be exposed to big dogs, and I know these big dogs are safe.

I just want this to be a positive experience for her, since I think these will be the first big dogs she meets. And since we will see them every other week it's kind of important she feels comfy with them.

We're planning to introduce her to them one at a time before throwing both of them in the room LOL .... but was wondering if you all had any tips for this kind of thing.

With Gus - he had been around big dogs in puppy class. So he was already good with them. Grace gets her next shots soon and will be ready to meet other dogs.

Should I keep her in her carrier and let them smell her? Or would that be scary for her? Should I hold her on my lap?

Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would never allow a Maltese to be loose around two 80 pound dogs. They may be the sweetest dogs ever, but that is a disaster waiting to happen because of the size difference. You will be busy with your doctor and not able to focus 100% of your attention on Grace. She could be accidentally injured in the blink of an eye.

I'd keep her safely in her carrier for all your doctor appointments.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I totally agree! My neighbor's daughters Labradoodle jumped our fence when my two were pups. I had just gone into the house with them and a huge dog, wagging it's tail was looking in my French door window! I went to my neighbor's house to tell them the're dog was in our yard. She was surprised that her dog could jump that high and assured me her dog's were gentle! Yeah right!!!!! Mine began pee pad training right then and there. The daughter was staying temporarily at my neighbor's house until their new house was done. I would not take a chance.. My dog's weren't out until they left!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly, I think it's important for puppies to be exposed to older dogs of all sizes in a safe manner as part of their socialization - again, in a safe manner, of course. While I agree with others in that I would not let Grace loose around the two big dogs, I still think it would be great for you to take her along - make sure the owner is in total control of each dog (on a leash) and then carefully introduce them while you're holding her. I would still maintain a safe distance and then place her in her carrier for the rest of the tiime once they have been introduced and comfortable in each other's presence, so you can focus on your appointment. Just my opinion


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually introduce the dogs between a baby gate. If that goes well then I introduce everyone on a leash.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm confused what about that puppy socialization video. That dog was enormous just walking around with all those puppies.....it would be the same type of situation. It's not like there would be alot of playing going on in a doctors office and hope did say she doesn't even let Gus who is much larger play together with them just just sit around together lol....


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My grand dogs lived here when Spookie came home. They were 45 & 75 pounds. She was 2 pounds. Everybody was curious, wanted to sniff. I held her till the big ones had sniffed enough and lost interest. Part of my yard was fenced so she could get in, but not them. I never left them unsupervised. She would get the zoomies and they'd try to get her. Shed run to the safe zone. Monstyr went to the Bridge in Nov, but she still tried to play with Spookie, as lousy as she felt. Mr Macho at 75#, still allows Spookie to pick on him. He jar turns his head away, like she's a pesty bratty little sister.

I'd say it can be done, but watch all carefully.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

It is so very odd, but my kids best friends are large breeds, very large :blink:. They are so not phased by them and cry for them . I think it mostly started with the walks, with Mia and Leo (prior to getting Ana), most of the neighbors do have the sweetest larger breeds, however, they are always on a leash. 

There best friend of all time, is dear Harley, heavens I love him, and so do the kids. He is our next door neighbors dog. Their is a fence in between us, and I supervise as they play through the fence. It is the cutest thing ever. 

I also feel, and this may sound odd, but at the groomers, Mia and Leo have been exposed to VERY large breeds. I mean they are huge!!! Beuatiful, but very big. So between the walks, and the groomers, to them it's just normal.

Now, to be very honest, I would never let my babies unleashed, with a larger breed dog. I only say that, because in a millia second, accidents, can happen and very unintentional by the larger breed, they may just be playing, with their big huge paws, but our babies are just to small, in my opinion to play freely. 

The neighbor two houses down, adopted a beautiful herding dog, I beleive is the breed, sweet Becky, and when Mia and Leo were pups, My neighbor just plopped her over the fence. :w00t: I quickly intervened, and told the owner, I am so sorry, there is just such a huge difference in body weight. But they do now say hello, with all babies on a leash.

Here is dear Harley with my babies. I can not tell you how much I love Harley, he gives the best hugs in the world. But I just couldn't ever let all of them run freely. I just feel the larger breeds, are just so fun loving, love to play, and don't quite realize their body weight.

I feel bad for Leo, as Harley and Leo were completely besties. Then I got my sweet Ana, now Harely is more interested in Ana, but Harley loves them all.

Through the fence, Mia runs up, gives a kiss, and then prances off to do her thing. Ana and Leo adore Harely. Heaven help us if he is not out. Oh they cry for him. 

So I do think larger breeds can have our babies as friends, but always be on a leash and be very ready to swoop your baby up. As Jackie said, introductions with a baby gate, or anything in between as a proctive measure will work and give them the freedom to get to know each other, but still be very safe.

Here are my darlings with the ever so sweet Harley. Gosh I love Harley more than words could ever say, but safety is always my number one priority.

The last pic, is of dear Leo and Harely :wub: They are so cute together.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay 

I want to assure everyone that Grace (nor Gus) is never going to be left unsupervised (100%) with the big dogs.

Usually I arrive, we say hello. Once her dogs have settled we let Gus down to sniff a hi, they sort of wiggle and tail wag (all calm, no playing allowed), and then her dogs go sit down and Gus stays beside me or on my lap.

Grace would not be put down with the big dogs. She would remain with me at all times.

I just want her to be exposed to the big dogs - to see them and know they aren't huge scary things to bark at. These are safe dogs who I know won't jump on me to try and get her or bark at her.

She wouldn't be playing with them. Gus doesn't play with them. There is too much risk. It is just a nice "sit together" (literally). 

I do agree big dogs and little dogs shouldn't_ play_ together. Because even sweet well meaning big dogs could injure a small dog. But I do think it's important Grace is used to seeing and being near a big dog 

Okay - I will read the rest now


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Honestly, I think it's important for puppies to be exposed to older dogs of all sizes in a safe manner as part of their socialization - again, in a safe manner, of course. While I agree with others in that I would not let Grace loose around the two big dogs, I still think it would be great for you to take her along - make sure the owner is in total control of each dog (on a leash) and then carefully introduce them while you're holding her. I would still maintain a safe distance and then place her in her carrier for the rest of the tiime once they have been introduced and comfortable in each other's presence, so you can focus on your appointment. Just my opinion


I think it's important, too. Our neighborhood has a lot of big dogs, and tho I'd never trust them with her because I don't know those dogs - I don't want her to be fearful of them or bark at them when we are on walks. I want her to see that big dogs are just that: BIG dogs 

I also want her to learn how to behave around a big dog. Gus knows to be calm and quiet. I want Grace to be able to have that as well. My sister's little dog barks and gets very aggressive - I know that is fear based - but I don't want Grace to be fearful and have to "put up a fight" with the big dogs.



jmm said:


> I usually introduce the dogs between a baby gate. If that goes well then I introduce everyone on a leash.


This is a good idea  I know my doctor would be open to this. We could keep her dogs in the hall and put a gate up. Thanks!



*Missy* said:


> It's not like there would be alot of playing going on in a doctors office and hope did say she doesn't even let Gus who is much larger play together with them just just sit around together lol....


There is no playing. I promise 



spookiesmom said:


> My grand dogs lived here when Spookie came home. They were 45 & 75 pounds. She was 2 pounds. Everybody was curious, wanted to sniff. I held her till the big ones had sniffed enough and lost interest. Part of my yard was fenced so she could get in, but not them. I never left them unsupervised. She would get the zoomies and they'd try to get her. Shed run to the safe zone. Monstyr went to the Bridge in Nov, but she still tried to play with Spookie, as lousy as she felt. Mr Macho at 75#, still allows Spookie to pick on him. He jar turns his head away, like she's a pesty bratty little sister.
> 
> I'd say it can be done, but watch all carefully.


Yeah, we waited a long time before Gus was let down with them. Wanted to be sure they would be calm with him, and wanted to be sure Gus felt safe. The dogs are all kept under control. Gus isn't allowed to run around or get playful since that can cause problems with big dogs. I've just never introduced such a small dog to a big dog. I don't want to scare her.



allheart said:


> Now, to be very honest, I would never let my babies unleashed, with a larger breed dog. I only say that, because in a millia second, accidents, can happen and very unintentional by the larger breed, they may just be playing, with their big huge paws, but our babies are just to small, in my opinion to play freely.


Your photos were so sweet  I'm glad your little ones have big dog friends. I think my doctor's dogs are Gussy's best friends (I know her girl one is at least!).

I promise I'm very careful and so is my doctor. We've never allowed any play type behavior. If one of the dogs shows any excitement we separate them. We want it to be a calm experience.

I think some people think I'm nuts when I tell them I don't always let my dogs play with other dogs.We have a couple "friends" who are smaller that we do things the same way - everyone stays calm. I think it's very important that my dogs learn to be calm and relaxed around other dogs - not just see it as play time. We have play time (with ones our size) but it has a start and stop. My aunt's two little dogs play constantly and never stop unless they are sleeping (and they are terriers so it is high energy play), and it gets annoying having little dogs constantly play growling and biting every moment they are awake. Gus will play, and he PLAYS. But he also knows when I ask him to be quiet, he needs to settle down and be calm.

Thanks for all the ideas. I think the baby gate will be a good one  And keeping her in her carrier to let them sniff her.

Will let you know how it goes and try to get a photo


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

allheart - I keep going back to your photos  they are so sweet!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> allheart - I keep going back to your photos  they are so sweet!


awww thank you so much. Oh when they are playing through the fence, it is so darn adorable and touches your heart. 

But it's so sad, when they cry if he's not out . One of their other best friends was a pug, and during our walks, the kids couldn't wait to see her. One day she was not out, and honest to anything, hubby knocked on the door, and asked can Lilly come out to play :HistericalSmiley:and they did. 

But I have to tell you, Harley steals my heart. Honestly, best hugs in the world.

thank you so much for your sweet comments, I hope my sharing has helped a bit.

Huge hugs,
Christine.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is actually potentially dangerous advice to restrict small dogs from ever meeting large dogs. Small dogs who do not know how to act properly around other dogs are more likely to be attacked than those who offer good, polite body language. 

Small dogs should be socialized from a young age with calm, adult dogs of a variety of breeds.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jmm said:


> It is actually potentially dangerous advice to restrict small dogs from ever meeting large dogs. Small dogs who do not know how to act properly around other dogs are more likely to be attacked than those who offer good, polite body language.
> 
> Small dogs should be socialized from a young age with calm, adult dogs of a variety of breeds.


 
Gosh, that is so true. I think that's why Mia and Leo do so well. There was this GORGEOUS German Shepard, who along our walks, when Mia and Leo were pups that we would always run into. It was the most amazing site, I have ever seen. My two just sat in front of the German Shepard, and so sweetly looked up. I was sooooo amazed. I even told the owner that. She just smiled and said, "Your babies can tell, he is a thereapy dog" :wub:, So, that was actually their first indtroduction to a larger breed dog.

I do agree, safe exposure, safe socializtion, safe interaction, but because the larger breed dogs are not mine, they will always play and all babies large and small be leashed. That to me, is just being safe while they still can have fun.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

allheart said:


> Gosh, that is so true. I think that's why Mia and Leo do so well. There was this GORGEOUS German Shepard, who along our walks, when Mia and Leo were pups that we would always run into. It was the most amazing site, I have ever seen. My two just sat in front of the German Shepard, and so sweetly looked up. I was sooooo amazed. I even told the owner that. She just smiled and said, "Your babies can tell, he is a thereapy dog" :wub:, So, that was actually their first indtroduction to a larger breed dog.
> 
> I do agree, safe exposure, safe socializtion, safe interaction, but because the larger breed dogs are not mine, they will always play and all babies large and small be leashed. That to me, is just being safe while they still can have fun.


I agree 

A therapy dog would be an awesome big dog friend! Like the best of the best


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Gosh, that is so true. I think that's why Mia and Leo do so well. There was this GORGEOUS German Shepard, who along our walks, when Mia and Leo were pups that we would always run into. It was the most amazing site, I have ever seen. My two just sat in front of the German Shepard, and so sweetly looked up. I was sooooo amazed. I even told the owner that. She just smiled and said, "Your babies can tell, he is a thereapy dog" :wub:, So, that was actually their first indtroduction to a larger breed dog.
> 
> I do agree, safe exposure, safe socializtion, safe interaction, but because the larger breed dogs are not mine, they will always play and all babies large and small be leashed. That to me, is just being safe while they still can have fun.





Grace'sMom said:


> I agree
> 
> A therapy dog would be an awesome big dog friend! Like the best of the best


I do want to add, the same I would think holds in reverse. Most if not all breeds are loving big or small. The small ones, can also possibly do the same to the larger breed. I just didn't want us to just zone in on the larger breeds possibly hurting a smaller baby. 

I have to tell you, it floors me, when I see people walk their dog, with no leash. And yes, the darling dog, is so loyal, and walks right by his owner. And this is not where I live, as I do beleive we have a leash law, and never has seen this happen. But have in the city that borders where I live. 

Of course, the dog, is so very well trained, but let's face it, no matter how much I refer to my babies, as just that, or to any dog, large or small as babies, they are dogs. And no matter how well trained the pet owner has done with his dog, what scares me to death, is it would not be impossible, for the very well trained unleahed dog, whether small or large, and I have seen both, to have something catch their eye, and zoom they go, across the street with a car coming. Or just sees something in the distance, and off they run like crazy, and before you know it, the owner can't find their dog . That's what runs through my head when I see that. A bit off base from the original question, but just wanted to add.

To the darling Grace's Mom, I am sure their are pet homes, where their are a smaller breed and a larger breed, and it works. How? I don't know, I've never had a larger breed dog.

I also want to clarify, that when my neighbor plopped his dog in my yard, with Mia and Leo, who were just pups, his dog was even younger than mine, and of course very playful and unaware of her size, so that's why, I kindly told my neigbor two doors away, please not right now, on a leash, of course they can meet.

Oh yes, Gracie's Mom, the wonderful thearapy dog, the darling German Shepard, who Mia and Leo met along our walks, it was the most amazing thing I may have ever seen. Sweet little Mia and Leo, who again were still very young, just sat and looked up at the darling German Shepard. And the German Shepard was so calm and sweet. All were on leashes of course. But I was so very amazed.

Gracie's Mom, I do wish I knew and have answers for you, but I am sure their are some that do. I do wish you all the best. I will say, althought slightly different, from this situation, when I first got Ana she was 1.5 pds. which Mia and Leo are about 9 to 10. That still is a bit of a size difference, so I did have to supervise even moreso. Not exactly the same, but that's the only experience that I have personally have had other then their larger friends, but again, they all are leashed. But I think in the same household, it may be different. 

Hugs.


----------

